# Advice of food and diarrhea



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Never posted much about Sonny and his diarrhea problem (but have been following a few threads) but I am not sure what to do with him. He has always been prone to diarrhea but used to get better himself without any treatment and it never seemed to make any difference what he was eating (when he was a pup he stopped eating the minute he felt ill anyway). A few months ago now I moved him over to adult dog food Arden Grange lamb and rice and Naturediet (Lamb or Rabbit) and all was well for a while.

At the beginning of July (after having been on the above food for a few months) he got really bad diarrhea that just would not clear up - it would look like it was going away but would come back. I eventually took him (well my Dad did probably waited too long but it had always cleared up in the past) to the vets and he got tablets (antibiotics) and medicine to take. He got nothing to eat for 24 hours and then chicken and rice before going back onto Arden grange. He finished his meds last Wednesday and his poo was still not right not really runny but still soft. Started introducing Naturediet on Saturday and Sunday he had diarrhea again - not as bad as before but was heading that way (at least there was on mucus (sp) this time) - poor sole was desperate to get out on Sunday morning and after a few poos was really straining and looking miserable .

I decided at this stage that enough was enough and I did not want him to be as bad as he was the last time. I went into town and bought some Chappie dog food for him (I know a lot of people do not like it) and today his poos are firmer than they have been since the beginning of July. I am going to keep him on chappie for a while but do not really want to keep him on it long term. I hope to get him back onto Naturediet or something similar so was wandering if the sensitive would do him any good? The other option is to keep him on chappie (I do not care what it has in it knowing the difference it made to him after giving him just 1/2 a can of it) but to add raw meat (or frozen block ones) in with it? I am not kean on feeding him a raw diet completely but would add raw meat does this sound any good? I have just bought a 7.5 kg bag of food and 36 cartoons of Naturediet as well  I do keep teeling him if he would stop eating rubish that he finds when out on walks this would help as well (he ate something on Saturday so not sure if it was this or the naturediet which set him off again).


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Amazing stuff that Chappie 
My dog cannot tolerate Nature Diet as his only source of food, but by feeding 50% Chappie and 50% Nature Diet he is fine.
Maybe using Chappie as half the diet may work for you


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I might try that at some stage then. Naturediet has not bothered him until now and he is usually OK on it. I am just glad that the Chappie seems to be working thought I was going to be back to square one with him. Not been able to get his booster jags yet so hopefully he stays well long enough to get them this time.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I find the Naturediet Sensitive Salmon & Prawn really good if Henry has the squits - seems to firm him up quickly. What varieties/flavour is your 7.5kg bag of dry and the ND?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

He could have campylobacter, the symptoms fit - runny poos that come and go. Normal antibiotics won't have cured it, it needs a special one. You would have a stool sample tested, then the antibiotics if it proves positive, then a further test to show all clear. It's highly contagious, so be careful to pick up everything. Maybe ask your vet if it's prevalent in the area.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi my little girl had upset tum like yours after being on skinners kibble for 6 months. I put her on boiled fish and rice and when she was well tried to get her back onto skinners but as soon as it was over 50% she would go back to square on again. 

At one point she refused the fish/rice and I gave her chappie. I found like you - it's brilliant. However it made her itchy so I had to look again. Opted for naturediet sensitive and havent looked back other than to say I am now soaking her kibble. She can have the odd one or two dry as treats but any quantity and she gets the runs.

I would say if the chappies is working - stick with it. Best to have a healthy dog on rubbish food than a poorly one on the best. I would give him a good stint in the chappie to give his tum chance to recover :thumbup:

Hope he continues to stay well


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny seems to be doing OK on Chappie so I am going to keep him on it for the time being. I may gradually try to add in Naturediet (possibly the sensitive one at some stage) even if it is to 50/50 as I do prefer Naturediet. That being said he does not seem bothered he is on Chappie and it is gone in about 10 seconds so he does not think it is that bad (to be fair that is how he eats most things). Now A have about 40 cartoon of naturediet and a bag of arden grange to get rid of (by a months supply at a time)


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about him being on Chappie long term if it suits him. Despite it not being the most fashionable of dog foods I certainly wouldn't say it was rubbish. Dogs have been fed on it for years and it is great for dogs with funny tums.

The main thing is if it suits him and he is thriving, and if he does that on Chappie then stick with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

sunshine80 said:


> . Now A have about 40 cartoon of naturediet and a bag of arden grange to get rid of (by a months supply at a time)


One of your local rescues would love it


----------

